
Printed Dots Detect Ebola (and More) Without a Lab - caffeinewriter
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/at-work/test-and-measurement/printed-dots-detect-ebola-and-more-without-a-lab
======
merrillii
I really wish these articles would mention sensitivity, specificity, overall
accuracy. Those measures really are the name of the game for diagnostic tests.

